# Comparing Jayco's



## brdof3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am looking at the Jay Flight 26BH nd 26JTX. From what I can see, it looks like the only difference is that the JTX has one less overhead cabinet at the corner of the galley & couch. Does anyone know of any other differences between these 2? Thanks in advance!


----------

